

The Hated, Invasive Parasite That’s Actually a Key Part of Its Ecosystem - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/the-hated-invasive-parasite-thats-actually-a-key-part-of-its-ecosystem

======
ahomescu1
First thought in my mind when I saw the headline: "huh, an article about
corporations???"

